# Price of hay per ton in the northeast



## Jdr7510 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just wondering if any hay producers have gotten an increase in price for their 2016 hay, picked up at the farm. Since a majority of western ny and other parts of the northeast were exceptionally dry during the 2016 season, it would seem like there should be a shortage. All of our hay is sold to dealers by the ton and are 50 lb plus bales.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Right now I am running craigslist ads in the drought areas for the hay I sell. I get a few inquiries but it's to far for most people and I still find they want the cheapest hay they can find. My price is per bale and the same as last year. For being a dry year I noticed there is still plenty of hay for sale.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Things aren't too good here as far as demand goes. Dairy guys don't have money...

I am concerned about the future here in this area...more and more dairies are closing up...Dairies are the guys buying the hay and straw...chicken and pig barns are going up...sure they use corn and beans but I suspect that alfalfa market in this area is going to dry up in the next 10 years...


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Little demand I had so much this year I was stacking outside under tarps. I still one small outside stack to feed up. I've moved a little,very little, probably going to have carry over for the first time. I am right on the edge of the drought area. To be honest it wasn't so much a drought as not flooded out all summer like the last 8 yrs straight. Thus, everyone has a lot more hay than usual here.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Since 2008, I've been recording into a spreadsheet the sell prices at two local weekly hay auctions. There's been no uptick in sell price this year. One auction is located in Snyder County, the other is in Union County. Both counties are now under a Drought Warning.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

One thing this year with the dryer weather lots of hay was made properly . Any hay that was not baled right would sell for less than $80 per ton. On alfalfa or alfalfa grass mix ,baled Sound

1st$110

2nd $135

3rd$155

4th&5th $165 to $240 Those are averages I have seen


----------



## Jdr7510 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. Endrow- I agree with you about a lot of hay was made properly. Prices in my area are significantly higher than what you posted. Just curious is that what you have seen advertise in local papers etc or is that what your local auctions are bringing? All of our hay is sold for the horse market. Most of it is sold to the race tracks.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm still a relative newbie at producing hay. I store everything in hay mows in a bank barn, with subsequent cuts obviously stacked right on top of previous cuts. I sell everything by the bale, and sell all cuts at the same price. Should I be selling later cuts for a higher cost? How do you fellas separate individual cuts for resale?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We would not do it that way we would separate the cuttings and maybe even grade each cutting. If what you're doing is working and you have a good market and it's profitable, why change


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'm still a relative newbie at producing hay. I store everything in hay mows in a bank barn, with subsequent cuts obviously stacked right on top of previous cuts. I sell everything by the bale, and sell all cuts at the same price. Should I be selling later cuts for a higher cost? How do you fellas separate individual cuts for resale?


I have my old dairy barn and this year purchased an elevator so I can separate into several different mows and have 3 different barns. This year in small squares I have it priced in 4 different categories. 1st, 2nd, alfalfa, and cattle. The 2nd cutting actually consists of 2nd-4th cutting but is priced all the same. Old barns are great for separating hay but not so convenient for selling but seems to be working good. This is my first year with extensive inventory, most years all has been sold out of field. Erie, PA craiglist has some pics if you want to look.

Should have added the title for craigslist "Dry Hay & Baleage


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'm still a relative newbie at producing hay. I store everything in hay mows in a bank barn, with subsequent cuts obviously stacked right on top of previous cuts. I sell everything by the bale, and sell all cuts at the same price. Should I be selling later cuts for a higher cost? How do you fellas separate individual cuts for resale?


You should be selling later cuttings at a higher price ifvthe market dictates it. Some years the supply dictates a notable difference, some years it seams everything ends up the same. Go the the Shippensburg auction someday and watch how everything is selling.

Without seeing the inside of your barn, it's hard to tell you how to segregate your hay but there ought to be some way to at lest make a few different types/cuttings available at once.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> One thing this year with the dryer weather lots of hay was made properly . Any hay that was not baled right would sell for less than $80 per ton. On alfalfa or alfalfa grass mix ,baled Sound
> 
> 1st$110
> 
> ...





Jdr7510 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Endrow- I agree with you about a lot of hay was made properly. Prices in my area are significantly higher than what you posted. Just curious is that what you have seen advertise in local papers etc or is that what your local auctions are bringing? All of our hay is sold for the horse market. Most of it is sold to the race tracks.


Sorry for the slow re. Those prices are what I have seen at auction.From mid Nov till Mid Dec prices were about $50 per ton stronger . I thought we were set for a good winter. No luck I think guys were deer hunting and would not haul. When the deer were all shot it picked up quick . we can go to hay sale every day but Sunday..100 plus loads at the good sales60 to 70 at the smaller sales. .......Lots of good hay ..wonder if any one is really in short supply .


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Man, have you seen the number of Amish dairys in Lancaster Farming that are having auction and selling out?? A pile of ads in this week. Less Amish dairys equals less demand for all types of hay...


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'm still a relative newbie at producing hay. I store everything in hay mows in a bank barn, with subsequent cuts obviously stacked right on top of previous cuts. I sell everything by the bale, and sell all cuts at the same price. Should I be selling later cuts for a higher cost? How do you fellas separate individual cuts for resale?


2nd / 3rd gets separated here and gets sold at a higher price. We feed and sell 2nd to our sheep and alpacas. The horse market particularly those feeding free choice gets 1st. Our horses would get fat on 2nd!


----------

